# Bronchoscopy with bronchial alveolar lavage



## wegrant630 (Aug 3, 2010)

If lavage was performed in multiple areas of the lung i.e. right upper lob middle lobe, left upper lobe, left lower - do you just bill the 31624 one time?  

At the heading of the endoscopy codes, CPT states "for endoscopy procedures, code appropriate endoscopy of each anatomic site examined."  So is the lungs(s) considered one anatomic site, or would each lobe be considered separate?


----------

